# Wanted Used 21Rs Or 23Rs In Nj



## beachitmom (Jun 1, 2010)

We saw a 21 RS Outback at Stones Camping World on Sat. talked it over, (hubby was worried about the manual slide)Drove up to get it and it was sold!

I like this model. We have 3 kids (2 are adults but still come camping with us, and 1 teen)

The Outback is a castle compared to our Pop-up with no AC!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We did the same thing. Went from a popup to a 21RS. I like to refer to it as the Taj Mahal.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

We upgraded to the 210rs from a Jayco Kiwi 21c. We call ours the condo on wheels.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Stoltzfus RV and Marine in West Chester PA has a 2005 23rs listed on their website. About an hour or so drive from Stones in NJ...

CLICK HERE

Here's another one at Hitch Rv in Turnersville NJ (off the Black Horse Pike)

CLICK HERE

Good Luck!


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

beachitmom said:


> We saw a 21 RS Outback at Stones Camping World on Sat. talked it over, (hubby was worried about the manual slide)Drove up to get it and it was sold!
> 
> I like this model. We have 3 kids (2 are adults but still come camping with us, and 1 teen)
> 
> The Outback is a castle compared to our Pop-up with no AC!!!


The manual slide is easy to pull out and push in. Don't worry.
Gary


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I looked at a 2003 21RS and a 2005 23RS in the same day. Both were in very good shape. After popup camping the 21 seemed like more than enough but when I saw the 23! I loved the bigger front area with the big window next to the door. The one drawback is that the upper bunk is narrower than the bunks in the 21RS. I got the 23RS. It was 2 feet longer and 2 years newer for $1000 more. I love all the storage!


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Some advice for the rear slide - when opening, be sure you have a door open - that slide is trying to pull in alot of air, and the open door will allow the necessary air flow so opening the slide will be easier. Also, have the trailer tipped slightly to the rear (it doesn't have to be much, just a little off level). This will allow gravity to assist you in opening the slide, and will also force any water during a rainstorm to run away from the coach.


----------



## beachitmom (Jun 1, 2010)

go6car said:


> Stoltzfus RV and Marine in West Chester PA has a 2005 23rs listed on their website. About an hour or so drive from Stones in NJ...
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> ...


----------

